# 2013 ohio river buddy trail



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

O.R.B.T. 2013 SCHEDULE

APRIL 21 ST MARYS

MAY 11 BELPRE

JUNE 2 POWHATTEN POINT

JULY 13 RAVENSWOOD

AUG 11 FRONTIER

SEPT 14 POWHATTEN POINT

OCT 6 ST MARYS ( CHAMPIONSHIP )

$60 ENTRY ( INCLUDES BIG BASS )

TOURNAMENT HRS 7 AM - 3 PM

CONTACT : JOE MITCHEM @[email protected] or 740-516-3850


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

just a reminder...we're 2 weeks out

shk


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Results from tournament
1st place Steve & Josh Freed 5 fish 15.99# $999
70 boats
Big bass 6.0# smallie
Paid 13 places ( 13th 9.32#)


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice weights. And pay outs


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

Sponsored by Wright's Riverside Marine of St. Mary's, W.Va.

Steve Freed/ Josh Freed 5 fish 15.95 # $999.00

Scott Bayless/ Greg Wilson 5 fish 15.54 #

Brian Sturgeon/ Tony Knight 5 fish 14.08 #

Jesse Harmon/ Brandon Whittle 5 fish 13.56 #

Mark Mackey/ Charles Tullius 5 fish 12.30 #

Ron Henthorn/ Matthew Kimball 5 fish 12.10 #

Tom Berga/ Brad Berga 5 fish 11.74 #

Cecil Schneider/ Dan Holdern 5 fish 11.45 #

Chuck Watson/ Daniel Vandine 5 fish 10.65 #

Butch Fulks/ Mike Goddard 5 fish 10.18 #

Kenneth Meek/ Zac Welch 5 fish 10.16 #

Milford Hott jr./ Milford Hott 5 fish 9.65 #

Clint Hartshorn/ Scott Dettman 5 fish 9.32 #

Big Bass: Scott Bayless/ Greg Wilson 6.00 # $325.00


----------



## go ike (Feb 13, 2013)

$HK not in the money????


----------

